# Help me out please



## Jay633 (Mar 12, 2017)

Hello guys my name is Jay Espinoza. Just joined the forum and want to use this to learn more. A very good friend of mine let me borrow his Canon Rebel T3i and I've been shooting a lot with it. However I want to buy a camera within the canon family. I don't know what camera I should go with I was thinking the Canon 7D. I like to shoot photography at night, portraits, car pictures.  











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349 (Mar 12, 2017)

runnah's sure fire tips to getting good advice on equipment


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 12, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. I like your photos.


----------



## Jay633 (Mar 12, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> runnah's sure fire tips to getting good advice on equipment



What does that mean? Lol sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goodguy (Mar 13, 2017)

If you want to buy a Canon camera then don't go bellow the Canon t6i, anything bellow it with the old 18MP sensor is using a sensor with old technology.
Canon t6i, t6s 80D are all excellent modern cameras.
To make it simple get the Canon with the 24MP sensors, those are good and I would recommend them in Canon's APS-C camera lineup.


----------



## weepete (Mar 13, 2017)

Welcome to the forum Jay! You have some nice images there. 

The 7D is more geared towards the sports or wildlife shooters. If your primary goal is to shoot low light and you are not shooting much action then a 6D might be a better bet. The full frame sensor will cope better in low light.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 13, 2017)

Jay633 said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > runnah's sure fire tips to getting good advice on equipment
> ...


Click the link and read.


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 13, 2017)

Jay633 said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > runnah's sure fire tips to getting good advice on equipment
> ...



He means in order for anyone to give you a precise camera or two suggestion you need to answer the following.

1. State your budget. Knowing how much you have to spend will allow people to accurately suggest equipment that is the best in your price range.

2. State what you have currently. This will allow for proper compatibility in the suggestions.

3. State your intentions. Taking photos of birds from a quarter mile away and photos of bugs require vastly different setups.

4. State your skill level. Don't be bashful, if you don't know what a function does or why you need something, ask away.

5. Do some research before hand. The Internet is a vast place full of somewhat accurate information. Come to the table with an educated question and save yourself and everyone else time and frustrations.

It does sound like a lot and thats because there is a lot of different factors when it comes to buying anything. The more information you give. The less of an essay we have to write in order to answer a very open question.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 13, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Jay633 said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...


You forgot to give credit to the author of this.


----------



## nickgillespie (Mar 13, 2017)

Just because you have used the Canon and like it doesn't mean that it is the best one. 

There are a lot of other brands out there and a lot of good cameras that you can get used. 
I'd look into Nikon and Fuji too. 
I'm not a fanboy of either. I have been a pro shooter with Canon for 15 years. 
Just because your first time driving a car was with a Ford doesn't make it the only or best option.


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 13, 2017)

nickgillespie said:


> Just because you have used the Canon and like it doesn't mean that it is the best one.



This is a great point. Don't limit yourself to only looking at one brand. Get out to a shop and see what feels good in your hand. This can sometimes be a huge factor for some people.


----------



## Jay633 (Mar 13, 2017)

Well my budget is roughly $1000.  
I currently am using a Canon Rebel T3i.
My intentions is to shoot car pictures, long exposure photos, and portraits. 
I'm definitely a beginner, I tend to look at YouTube videos and read on google. I'm getting very used to adjusting ISO, Aperture, and Shutter Speeds. I do need to buy my own camera and the reason I'm set on Canon is because I'm invested with a couple lenses. I've tried Nikon, I've checked out some Sonys but I'm always drawn back to Canon. In the original post I stated 7D but I meant 70D lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 13, 2017)

Excellent.
If I look at the info and photos provided I would agree that the 70D would make a great camera here. 
The only thing I would add is the lenses you currently have since this could sway people to suggest a used full frame camera.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 13, 2017)

If you like the 70D and it feels good in your hands then go for it.  Personally if you are looking at the 70D then you might want to consider the 80D. Currently you can get it for 1100.00 as there is a $100.00 instant rebate.  It is the replacement for the 70D.  The biggest differences are 20 vs 24 magapixel sensors and the new Digic 6 processor rather than the Digic  5 processor in the 70D.    Either one should do you nicely.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 13, 2017)

Canon 70D (the last generation highest-level consumer cameras from their respective maker) versus the Nikon D7100.

Canon EOS 70D vs Nikon D7100 | DxOMark

and the Canon 80D (Canon's current-gen highest level consumer camera versus Nikon's last-gen highest-level consumer camera)

shows that Canon has finally updated its sensor performance to get into the 2010's era, at long last.
Canon EOS 80D vs Nikon D7100 | DxOMark

As was mentioned earlier, Canon has upgraded/updated its sensors in consumer cameras. Unlike the 70D, the new Canon 80D is no longer two full EV below the older Nikon camera in dynamic range; two full stops' worth of DR loss was a bitter pill to swallow, but that edge has now been cut down to a mere .5 EV advantage for the Nikon, since the 80D's arrival from Canon.


----------



## beagle100 (Mar 13, 2017)

Canon 80D,  Canon M5,  or go mirrorless with the Canon M6 or the new Canon 77D
or maybe wait for the 6D2


----------



## goodguy (Mar 13, 2017)

Jay633 said:


> Well my budget is roughly $1000.
> I currently am using a Canon Rebel T3i.
> My intentions is to shoot car pictures, long exposure photos, and portraits.
> I'm definitely a beginner, I tend to look at YouTube videos and read on google. I'm getting very used to adjusting ISO, Aperture, and Shutter Speeds. I do need to buy my own camera and the reason I'm set on Canon is because I'm invested with a couple lenses. I've tried Nikon, I've checked out some Sonys but I'm always drawn back to Canon. In the original post I stated 7D but I meant 70D lol.
> ...


Don't bother with the 70D, not impressive low light performance and main weakness is dynamic range, the 80D sensor is far better on both these fronts.


----------



## Jay633 (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks for all your replies guys, it really helps. I'm still researching and like everybody eventually I'd like to make some side money but most videos on YouTube are always suggesting I go Full Frame. I do have $1200 saved up right now I wanted to buy the 70D or 80D brand new. Do you guys recommend and used full frame cameras or no? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

